# 2014 in review, hard but going in the right direction.



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

One year ago I was coming from what I considered to be a rough year. But I felt that the future looked bright. Well of course January 20th a bright future seemed lost with the loss of my shop.



















My goal going into the year was to have a 50% increase in my business. At that point, it seemed not only impossible, but could I have the stomach to basically start again from scratch. Actually, with my family heritage, quitting really wasn't an option. But because of financial complications from my recent divorce, I got none of the insurance money from the fire. So everything was just scraping enough together to buy a few tools to work with. Make a few projects to earn some money to buy a few more tools.

One thing I did have in my favor was customers. Although I had to turn down a few projects, I had as much work as I was capable of handling. Through the course of the year, I got a new tablesaw and found some deals on many other tools. There are a couple other things that I want, but I am pretty much fully functional now. My plan is to start building a new shop in the spring.

Right now my focus is on my biggest show of the year. I had to miss it last year. I believe that was the main reason for not reaching my goal. It's a 10 day show from the end of January through the 1st week of February. I am putting together my best display ever (as I see it).

Business wise, I feel I had a fantastic year. Of course on the tax forms you figure your profit/loss statement and all of the other forms. But sometimes it is good personally to see the basic information. How much did I make versus how much I spent. I personally was thrilled that after buying many tools and a pickup (only $3500 for the truck), I only fell short $147 of breaking even. I did have my biggest sales year ever.

My goals for this year? It will be helped by the fact of having help for the first time ever.










My 1st goal is to generate my biggest year ever. With the winter show coming and being able to have 3 stores displaying my products, I believe it's a real possibility.

My 2nd goal is to rebuild the shop. Small attached garage is very limiting.

The 3rd goal is to finish replacing my tools that are needed for maximum efficiency. Successful small businesses many times have to work smarter as well as harder than corporations.

Today I mark my 3rd year of being on Lumberjocks. As I say on my website, I am a very proud member of this community. The knowledge I have gained here is priceless. I only hope that I can help others here as well.

For all of those who read this, please share your woodworking goals for the year. Whether it's your first project, or maybe you finally make the Maloof rocking chair that you want (hint…Andy).

Best wishes to everyone, I hope 2015 will be great for woodworkers everywhere.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

Full speed ahead, Monte…...............good going!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats to you, Monte.
On so many fronts….
I hope that 2015 is all that you want it to be & then some!!!

My WW goals for 2015….
Besides, actually having the time and motivation to spend in "The Lair"....
Is to complete a few projects, working *IN* my shop….
As opposed to just working *ON* my shop.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

For all the awful in 2014, it turned out to be pretty good for you! Happy new year and best wishes for a prosperous 2015.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

With your amazing talents and craftsmanship Monte, I have all the confidence in the world that you will have your best year ever!

My main goal regarding woodworking is to learn more and embrace the electric as well as the old school.
I thank you for your inspiration and support, all the best Monte, keep up the great work!

Happy and healthy New Year!

Joe


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Monte, You continue to be an inspiration to all of us with your work ethic and 'never say die attitude'! Wishing you and Elena a Happy and Prosperous New Year.

I've sold all my rocker wood but it is still on my wish list.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

You're well on your way Monte, keep charging forward. You are an inspiration to us all…..


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

Happy New Year - it looks to be onward and upward for you from this point forward. We could all take a few lessons from you and your don't ever give up attitude. Best to you in the coming year and all those that follow.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Great to see the motivation and drive still burning bright. Still rooting for you Monte!


----------



## bowtie (Dec 23, 2011)

Monte what you have accomplished this year is amazing. 
Best of luck in 2015. 
Are you woodworking fulltime now?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Everyone at LJ is undoubtedly rooting for your success, Monte. Happy New year!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

When one door in life slams shut on you, others open up. You, my friend, are a survivor. I would never ever count you out. Good luck, good health, and good blessing to you and yours in this new year. I have learned a lot from you over the years and a lot of it wasn't woodworking!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

You're amazing Monte. Full speed ahead. Work/Play safe. Keep makin all that awesome stuff.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Great story of determination and will power in the true American tradition! I have doubt you will achieve every one of your goals and even surpass them. Thank you for sharing your story-we can all find inspiration in your spirit.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Goodness Monte

If I know about this I would have gave you some tools I have extra of. What do you need now?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Hey Monte…

You have proven what I have always believed…when a person wants to accomplish something and is motivated enough and has the determination it can and will be accomplished…No excuses…! You are definitely doing this.
2015 will be a fantastic year…..


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Monte, I read of your shop loss shortly after you posted it. Sir, My congrats go out to you and yours for an amazing 2014, & no doubt an even better and stronger 2015, my friend!! Isn't it amazing how we can seek strength from such storms life throws at us, & we get back up, brush the dirt off, hold our chins up, & say "Who's ready for round 2?" Keep truckin' Monte! You're doin' an amazing job of winning the battle!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

There's a quote I've seen posted all over the interwebs (mostly on motorcycle sites I frequent) but I'd say that after what you went thru last year, you made me think of it once again…

*"Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting "HOLY CRAP….WHAT A RIDE!"*
.
.Oh, and since no one else has said it, I will … Nice pic of you and your daughter! 
Happy (and prosperous) New Year to you and yours !


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Go get 'em, Monte! Your attitude and hard work are paying off, and I join the other LJs in wishing you and Elena all the best for 2015. Looking forward to seeing "The Phoenix" shop rise again.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

You've made an amazing comeback since the loss of your shop. I've been impressed w/ what you have been able to accomplish. Best to you in 2015.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to see your great attitude after all you been through. Not many could accomplish what you have in a years time.

My goal for the new year is to find that person in the shop that sneaks around moving my things around when I'm working on something. Every time I turn around it's not there, someone keeps moving it. They're a goner if I find him.
Best of luck for the New Year Monte.


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

It will only get better, s keep positive and have a great year.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

never say never
you have proven this to work well

thanks for all the inspirations

enjoy your new life
and a blessed new year to you both


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy New Year, Monte. Wish you the best.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

Good story Monte, I have no doubt you'll double your sales in 2015 vs 2014. The amount of work you can churn out is ridiculous. All the best to you and Elena and I hope to read about your brand spankin' new shop in a year. 

My goal is also to increase my sales for 2015 and get me some of those sweet Veritas handplanes and some other cool handtool-toys.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I feel your pain. Sometimes its easier to see crosses then blessings, but to move forward I skip the crosses and count my blessings.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

They can't keep a good man down Monte….

Best wishes getting your new shop set up…. and for a great start with your new partner.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

hope you reach and exceed all of your goals Monte. best wishes for 2015


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Monte, it's been a pleasure 'meeting' you here on line. I look forward to the face to face meet-ups with you and Elana in the Spring and Summer. I pray you will exceed all of your goals ten fold. My goals for this year are to get started on (and finish) rehabbing all the vintage tools I've been collecting and continue to learn from you and all the other LumberJocks!


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

You are LJ's "*Comeback Player of the Year*!" Best of luck this year!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I sure wish I could come and help you build some weekend, but you're more than a weekend away. Well not exactly. I did just drive home from Vail today, but I wouldn't have any time to actually help.
Enjoy teaching your "help" to help. 
I'm looking forward to the pics of progress. Will you build the shop with BKP?


----------



## Mustang67 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been here for about 10 months, and I've enjoyed seeing your projects. And, having seen those, I would have never known that you lost the shop. Nice comeback. Hope you have an excellent 2015.

As for me, I do this strictly as a hobby, (maybe an occasional request) . So, I usually have the same woodworking goals every year. 1. Learn something new, or do something I haven't done before, and 2. do a project that's been on my bucket list. For instance, I've always wanted to build a rocking chair for no other reason than it seems like fun. And having seen what my fellow LJers have built, that list has become a lot longer.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Monte, I somehow missed this when you posted it last week. Glad to hear that the year ended on a high note considering the start. You are an inspiration. Wishing you the best of sales with the upcoming show and all of those after. I look forward to seeing the pictures of the display.

My goals for this year is to also get my business up even more and launch a few new items. As well as keep up the weekly blog I started here.

May 2015 bring great things.

CtL


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

You are an inspiration to us all Monte, nice to hear that you are moving forward and were able to recover from your setbacks, keep building I so enjoy watching your progress, can't wait to see the pictures and build of the new shop please keep us blogged on that.

My goal is to continue buying upgrades for the shop as they are needed, once the weather turns a bit warmer I plan on expanding my shop with a new 8' x 12' addition making it from 192 SQ FT to 288 SQ FT that's all the room I have left in my backyard to work with but every little bit helps and I know it's going to be a great addition for my current cramped shop, I'm no longer doing the monthly shows and have already sold most all of my booth equipment, I've been successful with sells online.

Right now I have the doors to my shop shut due to the cold, us Texans don't like the cold aside the fact I'm just taking it easy and enjoying another avenue of my retirement, I plan on reopening back up here pretty soon though.


----------

